# Tug Boat v2



## kev mac (30/9/15)

Here goes with another RDA, got myself a good tug boat clone and I think it's great.I was always a tug boat fan and the v2 lives up to the reputation.The flavor is very good, decent clouds and no leaks.Everything I look for in a dripper.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (30/9/15)

kev mac said:


> Here goes with another RDA, got myself a good tug boat clone and I think it's great.I was always a tug boat fan and the v2 lives up to the reputation.The flavor is very good, decent clouds and no leaks.Everything I look for in a dripper.


Pictures?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (30/9/15)

Andre said:


> Pictures?


@Andre ,so sorry for omitting pics, the truth that I'm ashamed to admit is I don't know how to send them. When I retired a year or so ago I'd never used a computer before being a mechanic it wasn't needed in my job, coupled w/ growing up non tech.That said I've signed up for classes at the local library and hope to learn these skills shortly. If I get the know-how on this you may be sorry you asked.lol Plus I desperately need to learn how to download files to my desktop so I can program my new DNA 200!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (30/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @Andre ,so sorry for omitting pics, the truth that I'm ashamed to admit is I don't know how to send them. When I retired a year or so ago I'd never used a computer before being a mechanic it wasn't needed in my job, coupled w/ growing up non tech.That said I've signed up for classes at the local library and hope to learn these skills shortly. If I get the know-how on this you may be sorry you asked.lol Plus I desperately need to learn how to download files to my desktop so I can program my new DNA 200!


Go for it Kev!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (30/9/15)

I think kev will be surprising us come 2016!.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/10/15)

Glad to hear we will be getting pictures from you @kev mac

All the best with the courses

Are you using your cell or a dedicated camera to take your photos?


----------



## kev mac (1/10/15)

Silver said:


> Glad to hear we will be getting pictures from you @kev mac
> 
> All the best with the courses
> 
> Are you using your cell or a dedicated camera to take your photos?


I'm using my tablet.I'm very keen to learn to navigate my windows system but lessons at the library move slow, it's frustrating and most of my friends don't have computer skills either.I'm trying to hook up w/someone to go one on one,which is what I'd like.This is my punishment for being old school,I didn't care about computers.


----------



## Silver (1/10/15)

kev mac said:


> I'm using my tablet.I'm very keen to learn to navigate my windows system but lessons at the library move slow, it's frustrating and most of my friends don't have computer skills either.I'm trying to hook up w/someone to go one on one,which is what I'd like.This is my punishment for being old school,I didn't care about computers.



Ah ok, well let me say you are very far from old school in my eyes! You have all the vape gear and you are an international member of honour on our forum. Tech savvy I would say!

If you access this forum using your tablet using the normal browser, it should be very easy for you to upload a photo. Just take a photo and then click on the blue button below this box called "upload a file". Then it will ask you where you want to select the file from and you can select "choose existing". Then it will show you a list of the photos you have already taken and you just select the one you want.

Once you have done that, the photo will be loaded as an attachment to the post.

You could leave it at that or you could select on the little blue button in the bottom "full image" then it will put the photo in the body of your post.

Like this

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (9/10/15)

Silver said:


> Ah ok, well let me say you are very far from old school in my eyes! You have all the vape gear and you are an international member of honour on our forum. Tech savvy I would say!
> 
> If you access this forum using your tablet using the normal browser, it should be very easy for you to upload a photo. Just take a photo and then click on the blue button below this box called "upload a file". Then it will ask you where you want to select the file from and you can select "choose existing". Then it will show you a list of the photos you have already taken and you just select the one you want.
> 
> ...


@Silver ,thank's so much for the advice and words of encouragement.I've been awol since shortly after your reply cause as luck would have it Smoke (my cat) went crazy running through the house and knocked my tablet off the table and totaled it. I just got it out of the shop today and had to buy a wireless key board that i'm still getting use to.I.ve got a friend comming over to set me straight on all things computer on Monday so hopefully I,can be more savey on it.I'm glad to be back on line as my time away made me realize how important the forum has become in my life.So any reports of my demise are premature and I'll be my usual pain in the ass self again.Luck to ya'

Reactions: Like 1


----------

